# Tool Donations?



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

My brothers & sisters,
I have recently been contacted by a woman who's father had just passed on and she wished to donate his shop tools to some place that would use them to teach kids woodworking skills. I understand that the public schools in this area (No. California) no longer offer wood shop in their curriculum although I will investigate that further in my locale. I was wondering if any of you might have some ideas or knowledge of private programs that might be worthwhile speaking to. The woman said her dad had hand tools and stationary tools but I suspect that the stationary variety might just be a table or radial arm saw. 
Being in northern California the donor would probably not wish to incur shipping charges to other states, but I can not attest to that.
All suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I think somewhere out west, Arizona, Colorado, or out that direction, there are retirement places that have a dedicated wood shop for all residents to share. Just the 1st thought that came into my head. Don't know if they would take donations, or possibly purchase to help the family


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Don't give up on the schools. Look at local school dist. websites. Look for the head of the Career and Technical Education Dept. Contact them and see if they have a program that can use the tools. Some schools still have Carpentry or Building Trades classes. I had that happen when I was a CTE Specialist. One of my teacher got a lot of nice equipment.


----------

